# DSOL - Rounton Coffee Roasters



## Milanski

Ok so this month's DarkerSOL coffee comes from Rounton Coffee Roasters in North Yorkshire.

Head roaster David has been working on a special bean/roast exclusively for us at Coffee Forums UK and so far I've found the roast to be lovely and rich with a smooth mouthfeel (my palate's not developed enough to pick out individual flavours).

Remember, we will need constructive feedback for the roaster on this thread to keep it all in one place.

We have 8 guest slots up for grabs (2 x 250s) at £10 including postage (which is a bargain!).

1. -

2. -

3. -

4. -

5. -

6. -

7. -

8. -

If you'd like to take delivery of one of the 8 guest slots then please fill in your name & paste the list forward in the usual way (starting at 1 and copying/pasting the list till we get to 8).

Please forward your address to me by PM.

Ronsil will PM everyone with 'paying-in' details when the list is complete.


----------



## Rdl81

1-rdl81


----------



## ronsil

1. - rdl81

2. -

3. -

4. -

5. -

6. -

7. -

8. -


----------



## rajb

1. - rdl81

2. - rajb

3. -

4. -

5. -

6. -

7. -

8. -


----------



## johnealey

1. - rdl81

2. - rajb

3. - Johnealey

4. -

5. -

6. -

7. -

8. -


----------



## Milanski

rdl81 and Johnealey please PM me your delivery addresses.


----------



## Thecatlinux

1. - rdl81

2. - rajb

3. - Johnealey

4. - Thecatlinux

5. -

6. -

7. -

8. -


----------



## evoman

Any idea on when these would be shipped?


----------



## ronsil

Last Monday in October


----------



## evoman

Ah, right thanks for the quick reply - I am already down for the DSOL subscription, but it looks like I need to find something to hold me over until those are shipping, so I thought this might work. I suppose I need to bite the bullet and find a local option to keep me caffeinated for the time being...


----------



## ronsil

Rave or Coffee Compass will do overnight


----------



## Milanski

Thecatlinux said:


> 1. - rdl81
> 
> 2. - rajb
> 
> 3. - Johnealey
> 
> 4. - Thecatlinux
> 
> 5. -
> 
> 6. -
> 
> 7. -
> 
> 8. -


PM me your postal address please Thecatlinux!


----------



## Milanski

We need three more takers for the guest slot...get your darker roast here!!


----------



## Drewster

Milanski said:


> We need three more takers for the guest slot...get your darker roast here!!


Go on then I'm in for a tenner!

1. - rdl81

2. - rajb

3. - Johnealey

4. - Thecatlinux

5. - Drewster

6. -

7. -

8. -


----------



## Milanski

Milanski said:


> We need three more takers for the guest slot...get your darker roast here!!


I obviously can't count...three more now...roll up, roll up!


----------



## Blackstone

Milanski said:


> I obviously can't count...three more now...roll up, roll up!


And we have entrusted you to count out the bags for the group. As long as you send me more rather then less


----------



## Milanski

Blackstone said:


> And we have entrusted you to count out the bags for the group. As long as you send me more rather then less


*note to self: Blackstone gets one bag less for being cheeky.


----------



## Rdl81

Payment made


----------



## johnealey

Paid and if helps will force myself to accept Blackstones rescinded bag if it helps to keep numbers easy









John


----------



## Blackstone

johnealey said:


> Paid and if helps will force myself to accept Blackstones rescinded bag if it helps to keep numbers easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John












13 char


----------



## Milanski

Blackstone said:


> 13 char


Aw, look at that sad face. I feel bad now!

It's ok, Blackstone, you can have your full quota, but no cheekiness in future, OK?


----------



## Milanski

Now, let's get back on track. 3 more names needed to complete the list.

At a tenner a pop, what's not to like??

1. - rdl81

2. - rajb

3. - Johnealey

4. - Thecatlinux

5. - Drewster

6. -

7. -

8. -


----------



## 2971

Can I take one please? On my phone so can't edit the list...


----------



## ronsil

Milanski said:


> Now, let's get back on track. 3 more names needed to complete the list.
> 
> At a tenner a pop, what's not to like??
> 
> 1. - rdl81
> 
> 2. - rajb
> 
> 3. - Johnealey
> 
> 4. - Thecatlinux
> 
> 5. - Drewster
> 
> 6. - Wintoid
> 
> 7. -
> 
> 8. -


Now you are in! Just 2 more places to go! Get in now or you'll lose out.


----------



## 2971

Thanks!


----------



## rmblack78

Will try again...


----------



## rmblack78

I give up! Bleeding app!

I'm going to pay limina a visit instead now!


----------



## paul whu

ok, I'm in. What now????


----------



## paul whu

Do I look for a PM? Never joined a coffee group before but a up for it


----------



## ronsil

OK You are now in. I have added you to the Guest list:

1. - rdl81

2. - rajb

3. - Johnealey

4. - Thecatlinux

5. - Drewster

6. - Wintoid

7. - paul whu

8. -

Look out for a PM later today with details on how to pay your £10.

*JUST 1 MORE TO GO* - lets complete the list today


----------



## doolallysquiff

List completed!

1. - rdl81

2. - rajb

3. - Johnealey

4. - Thecatlinux

5. - Drewster

6. - Wintoid

7. - paul whu

8. -doolallysquiff


----------



## Blackstone

Good stuff


----------



## Milanski

Ok everyone is paid up and we're good to go!

David has finished working on the roast so it's

Thursday roast and Friday post.

Some of us should get this on Sat...


----------



## rajb

great stuff, thanks milanski


----------



## MarkyP

Thanks Milanski, looking forward to this...


----------



## bignorry

Great. Glad we are back on track.


----------



## stevenh

Great work!

Fingers crossed will receive tomorrow... Running low on my coffee lol


----------



## ronsil

Saturday hopefully but don't bank on it. It could be Monday.

Everything did get dispatched today


----------



## truegrace

Cant wait, although still got 500gish of rave to get through, and about 250g left of the BB. Guess I just have to drink more!


----------



## Drewster

stevenh said:


> Great work!
> 
> Fingers crossed will receive tomorrow... Running low on my coffee lol


I've got:

a) LSOL

b) Bella Barista freebie (and I got 2 x the freebie pack!)

So "running out" doesn't really enter into it.....

Sleep........ Who needs it?


----------



## Rdl81

In a moment of madness I opened this today put 17g through the Areopress 30sec steep then 1.30. It had nice strong taste but I couldn't really make out any flavours so will prob hold off on the rest until my espresso set up is up and running


----------



## rajb

This was delivered on Saturday but was out so just got it...









Method: 18g, ground at 7 on a Porlex, Kalita Wave 155, 20g bloom, slow pour to 3mins, 280g total pour.

Roast to me is past medium, initially to me you get the dark sl burnt high cocoa dark chocolate/walnut taste, no sweetness, and in the body is a little grainy pear taste. It may be that it needs more resting, but the beginnings of a rounded mouthfeel to me. No dryness, some lingering bitterness in the roof of your mouth. The fruit opens up as it cools and it becomes a bit almost dried cranberry.

I am guessing South American? Anybody else tried? Looking forward to trying it is a V60 to bring out the sweetness later.

Cheers

Raj


----------



## jeebsy

Names on the packets is a nice touch


----------



## Milanski

Yep, liking the personal touch with the names and the sturdy boxes.

David from Rounton says 5 days rest should be adequate to begin with so lets get tasting!

I'm about to brew one now...


----------



## Yes Row

Just made V60. 42g into 700ml water with a 4 min pour

I am getting an under extracted taste so will tighten the grind next time.

Not very poetic me, but I am getting a slight caramel taste. I am still new to pour over so will have maybe another go tomorrow, then rest the beans as I am going through a bit of bean overload at present. However, looking forward to trying an espresso.

Lovely smell to the beans very biscuity. Managed to cock up opening the bag! Not seen an opening system like this before. Bet I won't be the only one if people do not read this.
View attachment 9859


----------



## Milanski

Went straight for the risretto. 20g in 20g out in 20secs - a bit fast so will tighten the grind for tomorrow.

However, nice smooth mouthfeel and for my taste about the ideal roast level.

I'm not great at picking out flavours but biscuity as mentioned sounds about right.

Bring on tomorrow!


----------



## Milanski

Ristretto number two. 20g in 21g out in 30s. Really nice!

Deep roasty chocolate and nuts, smooth, with some plum coming through to finish?


----------



## ronsil

IMO will improve over the next few day.

Worked very well as a mid morning macchiato today using just a little Cravendale Skimmed (red top)

20gms in with 28gms out for 41 secs at 94C. Fairly fine grind, 1.9 on the Irish scale on the EK. Set a Vesuvius profile with a max 8.2 bar & 8 secs pre-infusion.

Delicate chocolate slightly hazelnuts with a 'prunus' finish. Very much like a Cadburys Fruit & Nut milk choc bar.

Its a very nice just past medium roast. Very moreish.

Excellent packaging BTW


----------



## evoman

Got mine yesterday and did the first grind today.

The beans are lighter than I was expecting for a DSOL choice (I agree - close to medium - maybe just past) - certainly much lighter than all of the roasts I got in my last shipment prior to the DSOL (from Monsoon Estates recently). Has a great rich aroma - a lot of chocolate as ronsil noted, perhaps a bit of toffee in there as well.

I first tried it straight (espresso) from my Brewtus - didn't weigh or time, which is my usual lazy approach in my office (water at 94C and includes pre-infusion). Not what I like in a straight shot - I prefer a darker roast for straight espresso. So I frothed up some milk and did a shot into a rather milky cappuccino. It's much better on milk, which is how I typically feel about medium roasts. I'll report again later after I try a few more variations and get the grind right (though I think it is close to right).


----------



## paul whu

Just opened mine and poured a 30g shot from 14.5. First impressions are very favourable indeed. Nice and chocolate with a nutty finish. I've just got time for one more before I go to work, yum!!


----------



## Yes Row

19g into 25g over 20s made into Cortada (1:1 ish). Very nice, even the current wife passed positive coments


----------



## johnealey

Cracked open the first bag today and yes more med than dark. First couple were 22 in 46 out in 28sec made as larger lattes, not bad nothing super exciting, just pleasant. Had an espressso as 23 in 36 out in 26 seconds taking the grind finer than first two lattes, Fruity rather than chocolatey, might take it a bit shorter in the morning.

John


----------



## bignorry

Just picked up my bags today, missed them on monday. Will crack into them in morning and post up result. Like jeebsy said nice touch with the name.


----------



## paul whu

Tighter grind than yesterday, 15g to 25g in 30 seconds. Getting a lovely rounded chocolate blast with a nutty toffee finish. My 13 year old daughter states this is her favourite coffee so far. Very happy. Love the packaging too!


----------



## Yes Row

Wow! Espresso un measure but over 28s. Real bitter dark choc and hazelnuts. Off for another


----------



## Yes Row

View attachment 9902


Yup! Just as good

View attachment 9903


----------



## Milanski

evoman said:


> ...The beans are lighter than I was expecting for a DSOL choice (I agree - close to medium - maybe just past) - certainly much lighter than all of the roasts I got in my last shipment prior to the DSOL (from Monsoon Estates recently)...


Bear in mind this is called 'Darker Side of Life' not 'Dark Side of Life' so the beans will be anything from this kind of roast level to approaching 2nd crack, or just past...


----------



## paul whu

Loving it more with every cup!!


----------



## ronsil

Currently tightened the grind a little & its rearly developing into a very nice espresso. Great in morning with milk


----------



## johnealey

Tightened the grind to go more ristretto than i normally do and opened this up nicely, 22g in 35 out on 25s, dark chocolate and explodes into a milky choc as a flat white, nice and sweet too. Very nice and into the second bag this morning, think any darker on this would have lost the chocolate for me.

Suspect will have run out by tomorrow lunchtime :-(

John


----------



## johnealey

Oh and thanks Milan for organising, enjoying trying this one so much and looking forward to the next! (knew I should committed to the full DSOL not just as a guest, ah well)

John


----------



## MarkyP

First go of these today...

17.1 in and 38.6 out in about 18 seconds. This didn't taste too bad at all for a first attempt and guess at the grind setting... Tasted a bit nutty to my palate, but definitely promising for a first attempt!

I'll aim for a 1:2 ratio next time and slacken the grind a little to speed the shot up...


----------



## funinacup

Speed the shot up? Your last one was 18s! ?


----------



## Rdl81

Ok so putting 18g in getting 28 out in just under 30sec seems nice but a touch bitter and better with milk really chocolate taste. Any tips on how to improve as espresso? I should caveat these are my first ever un supervised shots!


----------



## ronsil

Bitter can be brew water too hot Try using water a little cooler. I am currently at 93C for these beans.


----------



## truegrace

Half way through my first bag, enjoying them as standard coffee but not getting anything special off them yet, bit of choc in milk.

Would put them in the 'medium' category compared to what I am used to, but certainly not a bad bean!


----------



## Rdl81

ronsil said:


> Bitter can be brew water too hot Try using water a little cooler. I am currently at 93C for these beans.


I am using the cherub so I guess maybe just my taste buds


----------



## Mrboots2u

Rdl81 said:


> I am using the cherub so I guess maybe just my taste buds


Could,try increasing the brew ratio as well , going a little coarser running to say 32-34g


----------



## Rdl81

Mrboots2u said:


> Could,try increasing the brew ratio as well , going a little coarser running to say 32-34g


Thank you would I still be aiming for 28/30sec


----------



## Mrboots2u

Rdl81 said:


> Thank you would I still be aiming for 28/30sec


Yeah 26-30 ain't a bad start


----------



## MarkyP

funinacup said:


> Speed the shot up? Your last one was 18s!


I know, by normal standards it is quick but I'm finding that shots on the EK need to be quicker or they just don't taste right...

I'm always learning though, so I'll push the other way and see what happens???


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mark try 17g into 40-41g

Hard nutate and then flat tamp

3-4 seconds pre infusion

Time anywhere between 20-25 plus seconds total time

Where are you in what dial?


----------



## ronsil

MarkyP said:


> I'm finding that shots on the EK need to be quicker or they just don't taste right...


Mark, if you are referring to an EK43 Grinder, I am grinding at 2.0 on the Irish scale, dosing at 20g using using a VST with a profile that completes in 30 seconds producing 28g out at 93C.

This makes an espresso(ristretto) eliminating any fruit & leaving rich dark chocolate with nutty background. If that is what you like.


----------



## MarkyP

Mrboots2u said:


> Mark try 17g into 40-41g
> 
> Hard nutate and then flat tamp
> 
> 3-4 seconds pre infusion
> 
> Time anywhere between 20-25 plus seconds total time
> 
> Where are you in what dial?


Thanks for the advice Mrboots2u...

I still haven't put Callum's dial on my machine yet so I am still on the old dial... I was at about 2.5 and a fairly light tamp.

I've just pulled a shot with a couple of notches tighter but my 'normal' light tamp and from 17g in got 37g out in 11 seconds. I'm drinking this now in milk and it tastes great!

I'll try and push a bit further into the 25 seconds range next time.


----------



## MarkyP

ronsil said:


> Mark, if you are referring to an EK43 Grinder, I am grinding at 2.0 on the Irish scale, dosing at 20g using using a VST with a profile that completes in 30 seconds producing 28g out at 93C.
> 
> This makes an espresso(ristretto) eliminating any fruit & leaving rich dark chocolate with nutty background. If that is what you like.


Thanks Ron, that's good to know... I'll push tighter...

I've been sticking to the 18g VST and dosing around 17.5g into it, are you using a 20g VST?

Chocolate and nuts is where it's currently at with me, I haven't really gone into the lighter side - yet!


----------



## ronsil

Yes. using 20g VST with an IMS shower screen on the Vesuvius.

The IMS allows more headroom than the standard supplied with the Machine


----------



## Rdl81

I am very new to this but the best shot I had was 18g then 38 out in around 22sec I know I need to tighten it up but I went to far on this mornings but I def preferred this longer shot as had more variety of flavour coming through.


----------



## Blackstone

currently working on 19g in 32g out over 30secs.

needs some more tweaking i think.


----------



## Rdl81

Ok managed to get to 18g in and then 32g out in 27sec was a nice shot with biscuit/coco taste. I also added a second shot to hot water for an americano black which was also good but was a touch cold before I drank it. Got me thinking is there any guidance on ratio of espresso to water for americano?


----------



## 4515

Opened these yesterday and didnt get the grind right

This morning, 18 in, 32 out in 30s

Long black this morning and I'm getting a hint of nuts, a touch of acidity on the tip of my tongue and a tannin-like dryness. Quite a clean coffee - will report more meaningful findings when my taste buds are awake


----------



## ronsil

Rdl81 said:


> Got me thinking is there any guidance on ratio of espresso to water for americano?


That's very much to personal taste but I usually use 2 parts hot water to 1 part espresso.

I like mine with a little warm, not steamed, milk rather than cold.


----------



## Blackstone

This morning I went for 20 in 23 out. It poured in about 40s. Tasted a little bitter but there was more flavour than than previously. Will try again with this ratio.


----------



## Milanski

Blackstone said:


> This morning I went for 20 in 23 out. It poured in about 40s. Tasted a little bitter but there was more flavour than than previously. Will try again with this ratio.


Try opening the grind a touch so you're hitting 27-30secs.

I'm def enjoying this as ristretto.


----------



## Blackstone

Milanski said:


> Try opening the grind a touch so you're hitting 27-30secs.
> 
> I'm def enjoying this as ristretto.


I managed to get one at 33s earlier. Slowly working my way done closer to 30


----------



## Milanski

...and tasting better?


----------



## Blackstone

Better but still not great. Slowly getting there


----------



## MarkyP

A great shot this morning 17g in to 39g out in 30 seconds...

Chocolate and hazelnuts... Yum, yum, yum!

Thanks guys for the tips!


----------



## MarkyP

... So good that I've put off going to work and turned the machine back on for another!


----------



## Blackstone

on to my second bar now.

20g in 222g out over 30s.

tasting much better now and actually liking it. not sure if its the new bag or that i have everything else now ok


----------



## Mrboots2u

Typo Blackstone or coffee shot ?


----------



## Blackstone

Mrboots2u said:


> Typo Blackstone or coffee shot ?


on to my second bag


----------



## 4085

First bag opened last week were too young, so no point in commenting. Opened second bag yesterday and will get stuck into them today. I had a shot last night but the grind needed tightening up quite a bit, so....no point in saying anything till I do my bit!


----------



## Milanski

Any ideas on whether single origin or blend?

If blend, then what beans?


----------



## Blackstone

im going to suggest blend but I have no idea as to what beans


----------



## 4085

Had two small cappas this morning. Am afraid for me, they were very bland. I will try them as espresso after lunch and report back


----------



## Blackstone

dfk41 said:


> Had two small cappas this morning. Am afraid for me, they were very bland. I will try them as espresso after lunch and report back


Same happened to me. Finally got a good pull from this though


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Finding these ok if not exceptional though that's in a hurry in the mornings. Will give it a proper proper bash at the weekend.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Nice looking bags, large beans , bit trickey to getting a good pour, nutty taste no strong flavours coming through.


----------



## 4515

Second attempt at these beans and first shots from the L1

This time I'm getting better mouthfeel - a touch of creaminess there and milk chocolate

The tip of the tongue acidity is still there

Getting some roastiness (if thats a word or a flavour)


----------



## evoman

Onto my second bag - I agree with the general sentiment that the beans are fairly ordinary, though that said, the latte I just made with them is quite nice, so perhaps they are improving after having some time to rest. Perhaps a slightly darker roast might bring out more character in the beans given that they have some nice chocolatey types of tones in there that might work well darker.

So I'll definitely use the rest of the bags, and will enjoy them in something milky, but I don't think it is a bean I would order again. Thanks again to the organisers for making this happen!


----------



## 4515

OK

Independent review from Karl the postie

Pulled him an espresso today as he was admiring the L1

First comment ...

Thats reyt nice !

Then ..

It hits the tip of your tongue first and then theres like a raspberry chocolate taste to it

He then went on to spoil the moment by saying that the only other good coffee hes had is from a nespresson machine


----------



## bignorry

I've stopped making long blacks with these and now only flat whites. With milk I get the chocolatey but not enjoying black.


----------



## Rdl81

Give this has had a mixed response anyone got a bag going spare? I am nearly out of my two guest packs. Happy to pay


----------



## Milanski

Rdl81 said:



> Give this has had a mixed response anyone got a bag going spare? I am nearly out of my two guest packs. Happy to pay


I've been flat out and not been able to make much coffee recently so doubt I'll get through all four of my bags before it's 'ideal window' starts to close so I'll happily send you a bag.

I have you address so I'll chuck one in the post asap next week for you.


----------



## MarkyP

Just had a lovely flat white...

17.1 in 40.2 out in 20s

Creamy chocolate with a nutty finish...

I like these beans, a lot!


----------



## Rdl81

Milanski said:


> I've been flat out and not been able to make much coffee recently so doubt I'll get through all four of my bags before it's 'ideal window' starts to close so I'll happily send you a bag.
> 
> I have you address so I'll chuck one in the post asap next week for you.


Thanks very much really appreciate it


----------



## Beatski

Hi All,

Milanski has asked me to post a little about the coffee that you have been sharing notes on, so I hope to be able to answer some of the questions that you may have.

First of all, a big thanks to those that posted comments on the thread, it is very interesting to read and see how people take to the coffees that we have roasted, so thanks for taking the time out to contribute.

We were invited to partake in the DSOL by Ron and Milanski and we were very pleased to be able to contribute, so armed with a little understanding of what the DSOL was about, we set about looking at our coffees to see what we could offer.

When tasked with this we did a round of blends and SO espressos. We opted for a blend that we thought would be more suited to those on DSOL.

Blend: 40% Brazil Fazenda Pantano, 30% El Salvador Bosque Lya, and 30% Sumatra Gegarang.

Why did we opt for this?

When I think of Dark, I think of those bold flavours of Sumatra and the deep chocolate body, so it was natural that this made up such a large % of the blend. We drop the Sumatran as it is approaching 2nd Crack, it is only at this level have the flavours really been allowed to develop. Taking the bean beyond this, you begin to lose those characteristics that we want.

The El Salvador Bosque Lya is a fantastic SO espresso but complements this blend by adding an element of cream, and the Brazil is a fantastic base that carries those through and adds a tad more chocolate to the mix. These are both roasted to a darker level (by our standards) and really complement that Sumatran.

Personally I am enjoy this as an espresso, using 18g, and producing ~ 30g, aiming for 27 seconds as a rule, though as a much shorter shot you can get a whole different experience.

Thanks again folks, and happy drinking!!

David


----------



## MarkyP

Thanks beatski,

I've really enjoyed these beans, thanks for taking the time to explain your choices, it's very informative.

Is the offer of a visit still open?


----------



## Beatski

Hi Mark,

Of course, we like to show off our place, so the invitation is still there!! With you being so close, it would be ideal. Just contact me on [email protected] and we can arrange a time for you to pop over.

Cheers


----------



## 4085

I meant to post this a week ago and forgot. I always appreciate the efforts roasters put in and this was no exception. I tried the 4 bags with two or three different people, who all have different palates to mine. Prepared as my standard profile, I could not get anything out of these, except citrus. I tried to vary weights, tamps, you name it but could not find any of the chocolatey notes others have mentioned. Still, I know i have peculiar taste buds!


----------



## evoman

Beatski - Thanks for the info on this blend. I have used it in an Aeropress, as espresso, in a drip machine, and in various forms of milky drinks (something approximating a latte). It's a nice blend and I like the fact that it is quite smooth, but I suppose would like a bit more 'oomph' - maybe a similar blend taken a little darker? I like it best in a milky drink I think - not a bad espresso given that it is quite smooth, but I would like a bit more character in an espresso.

Thanks for being part of the great experiment - really nice to try some different things and then get a chance to see what I have been drinking


----------



## Jollybean

I had a stash of beans to get through when these arrived so have been later than most in finishing them up. The bean seems to have improved with time and the last bag has been providing a really nice consistent chocolatey espresso with a slight fruity finish. Using 18g in 27s to give 33g out. Thanks David - nice blend


----------



## CamV6

oops sorry wrong thread!


----------



## truecksuk

guys what does DSOL stand for?


----------



## Bigpikle

Darker Side of Life as opposed to LSOL being Lighter....


----------



## Mrboots2u

truecksuk said:


> guys what does DSOL stand for?


Darker side of life

Beans that are roasted to a darker profile for those that prefer that taste and style


----------



## 4515

Had a bag of these left and a friend coming over who wouldnt appreciate the LSOL offering.

Put some through the grinder and they have smoothed off a lot (is that a real term ?)

Lots of chocolate, hazelnut and a a hint of fruit

Very nice !


----------

